# Why I drive old vehicles !



## Tweto

Driving new vehicles doesn't help your prepping effort !


----------



## Pessimistic2

Tweto said:


> Driving new vehicles doesn't help your prepping effort !


New truck, right off the showroom floor, loaded....$40-50,000. Never mind insurance. (And probably another $5,000 down the tubes before you get all the bugs worked out.)

Old truck....$2500 market value, everything has been fixed, runs perfect and will do the same thing as the $50,000 one...get you from point "A" to point "B." The difference? $37,500-$47,500. And you could do what with that "prepping?" (Not to mention your insurance is gonna be lower, too!)

Some folks just don't get it.


----------



## Sentry18

We have apparently had very different experiences with old trucks. After nickle and diming a 1977 Z-28 Camaro to death, I picked up at 1978 K5 Blazer and seemed to never stop replacing parts or repairing it (mind you this was in 1990). I put 3x more money into parts and repairs than I did into the Blazer. Not sure where these magical perfect running $2,500 used pickups or SUV's are but I want one. You can't find anything around here for under $8,000 that isn't a rode hard rusty POS dripping oil. 

We don't buy new vehicles, but we always buy late model off-lease vehicles with 10,000-15,000 or so miles and full factory warranties. We always pay cash as we do not do loans. The trick is to find a dealership that needs an infusion of cash and has a good vehicle that has been sitting on the lot for 90+ days. My wife has a pretty new GMC Acadia Denali that we paid $6,500 under book for (clean retail) she searched for over 6 months until she found the right deal. Patience is key.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Pessimistic2 said:


> New truck, right off the showroom floor, loaded....$40-50,000. Never mind insurance. (And probably another $5,000 down the tubes before you get all the bugs worked out.)


Having just bought a new truck, I can assure you that $40-50K doesn't get you a "loaded" truck. I bought a crew-cab, 4WD but in a lower trim level and its sticker was pushing $50K. High trim levels push you into the $60K (or $70K for a 3/4-ton).

Insurance isn't bad. It's about $300 more than the 12-year-old truck that I traded in.

What's the $5K for "bugs"? That's what warranty takes care of.



Pessimistic2 said:


> Old truck....$2500 market value, everything has been fixed, runs perfect and will do the same thing as the $50,000 one...get you from point "A" to point "B." The difference? $37,500-$47,500. And you could do what with that "prepping?" (Not to mention your insurance is gonna be lower, too!)


Don't know where you live but around here, a $2500 truck has NOT been fixed up, it does NOT run perfect and may NOT get you from point "A" to point "B" with any reliability.

Although there wasn't even a door ding on my old truck, at 12-years-old, it was about to need some costly maintenance. Mainly, all new brake lines and new suspension components. I traded it in for $15K (I only paid $25K for it new, 12 years ago). $10K depreciation for 12 years is only about $70 per month. _There was some minor maintenance and a set of new tires to add to the cost of ownership._

My preps are stacked high and deep. Having recently retired I have all the time I need for gardening, firewood and such. I'm only 53 so I thought I'd get one more truck in my lifetime. Didn't really want to reach 65 driving a 20+ year old truck so I just bought a new one. Although it's a similar trim level, it's light years ahead of my old truck in terms of amenities, ride quality, comfort...


----------



## Tirediron

I have found a balance between the mystical perfect $2500.00 ride and a redorkulusly price new one, but one has to be prepared to fix some stuff, if you can't do it yourself or have a trusted friend that can fix stuff RIGHT you need to stick with newer. lease backs or finding someone addicted to the new car smell are a couple of good option. 
My son bought a fairly cheap 05 gmc 1500, it was owned by a self repair guy, some of the repairs are a bit sketchy like replacing the left ABS sensor when it showed a code for the right sensor (front back left right never change, just cause you turn around and look at something)


----------



## readytogo

I started driving a 1948 Chevy ,as a child in Cuba I was my father`s helper in his auto repair business, then came a 1963 Ford Falcon ,1974 VW 411 ,1977 Chevy van ,1978 Chevy Blazer ,1980 Ford Maverick ,1980 Ford LTD wagon ,1984 Toyota p/u ,1989 Astro van ,the last one has a computer control TBI system and comes with both vacuum and electric sensors control by a central EMC module. Not a big deal if you know what to look for and have the tools and service manuals .In this new generation of vehicles the average driver have no idea of what is inside the hood or even how to give a proper battery jump ,on some of this vehicles you have to take them to the dealer for a oil change otherwise you void the warranty ,hell you even need special tools for that ,new Ford Pick-ups offered 100,000 miles before sparkplug change ,the sparkplugs are breaking as you pull them out , in the heads ,requiring a special tool or a total head removal ,a very expensive sparkplug job. Even the LED lights cost a bunch .I would feel very stupid buying a $50,000.00 vehicle and not been able to change a sparkplug while holding a cold ice tea or a nice JackD. So my new vehicle will be a old vehicle ,probably a 4 cyl. p/u with room for two and a long bed for a sheet of plywood or two .And that's going to happen the minute my Astro dies ,I just put in a new Eng. and transmission, plus a 140 amp alternator that runs the house also.


----------



## Tweto

I have an advantage over most people. Not only am I retired, but I'm retired engineer that worked with my hands and because of this working on cars is fairly easy, even the new cars.

After retiring, I decided to learn everything I could about the newer cars and to get the correct tools to take care of them and it has paid off over time.

One of my cars is 12 years old and the other is 17 years old and both run perfect. My expenses are about $40 for plates every year, insurance liability only is about $600 each a year. I keep perfect records on what I spend on them every year and it very reasonable. For both I'm averaging about $250 a year.

The only big mechanical jobs I've had has been to replace the head gasket on my car ($140 gasket set and 2 days), and a fuel pump on my SUV ($140 and 3 days). All other maintenance has been 1 and 2 hour jobs, not a big deal.

BTW one of my friend brought over his new 2017 chevy truck this weekend ($55,000).


----------



## Pessimistic2

ZoomZoom said:


> Don't know where you live but around here, a $2500 truck has NOT been fixed up, it does NOT run perfect and may NOT get you from point "A" to point "B" with any reliability.


Please note that I said "market value," did not say anything about how much might have been spent over the years to keep it in tip-top shape. Couple examples from locals.....and there are many more I could have shown. The Suburban belongs to a friend, and it is clean as a whistle, runs great. Have no idea how much he has spent over the years in repairs, just know he wants $2,450 for it. Older used trucks are a dime a dozen around here. Don't know anything about the Trailblazer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

2008 Chevrolet Trailblazer, $2200 (Craig's List, local sales.)
condition: good 
fuel: gas 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
--------------------------------------------------

1999 GMC Suburban...$2450
"I have a GMC Suburban for sale. It is 2wd with 3rd row seating, good tires, 162,000 miles, 5.7ltr vortec engine and automatic transmission. It runs out and shifts great, seats are clean and all power windows work. It has the barn door style access to the rear cargo area. I have a clean and clear title. Im asking $2,450, OBO NO TRADES. Do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers."(He's got it on Craig's List, local sales.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tirediron

Everybody has to find their own comfort level, RTG mentioned 100000 miles as (cough)fords plug change interval, but Ford forgets to tell you that you need to do twice as many oil changes so that their timing system can somewhat function. I think most makes build their gems but more designed to fail stuff creeps in every generation. 
I have a chev 5.7(350) vortec that went 425000KM on it's original spark plugs.
it was having trouble with starting at cooler temps -20 c 
But those engines had intake gasket and head problems, both redesign problems (designed obsolescence) built in.


----------



## Tirediron

Pessimistic2 said:


> Please note that I said "market value," did not say anything about how much might have been spent over the years to keep it in tip-top shape. Couple examples from locals.....and there are many more I could have shown. The Suburban belongs to a friend, and it is clean as a whistle, runs great. Have no idea how much he has spent over the years in repairs, just know he wants $2,450 for it. Older used trucks are a dime a dozen around here. Don't know anything about the Trailblazer.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2008 Chevrolet Trailblazer, $2200 (Craig's List, local sales.)
> condition: good
> fuel: gas
> title status: clean
> transmission: automatic
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1999 GMC Suburban...$2450
> "I have a GMC Suburban for sale. It is 2wd with 3rd row seating, good tires, 162,000 miles, 5.7ltr vortec engine and automatic transmission. It runs out and shifts great, seats are clean and all power windows work. It has the barn door style access to the rear cargo area. I have a clean and clear title. Im asking $2,450, OBO NO TRADES. Do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers."(He's got it on Craig's List, local sales.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------


that Yukon would be a bargain as long as the intake manifold isn't dumping coolant into the crankcase. although it is missing a diff and transfer case, but then you might not live where there are real winters.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Tirediron said:


> that Yukon would be a bargain as long as the intake manifold isn't dumping coolant into the crankcase. although it is missing a diff and transfer case, but then you might not live where there are real winters.


Yukon??? What Yukon? :scratch Winter not too bad in Southern Alabama!


----------



## Sentry18

Pessimistic2 said:


> Yukon??? What Yukon? :scratch Winter not too bad in Southern Alabama!


GMC does not make a Suburban as the ad says. Chevy makes a Suburban. GMC makes a Yukon.

I wonder if the headlights on the trailblazer can even produce a beam with that much oxidization.


----------



## RedBeard

Sentry18 said:


> We have apparently had very different experiences with old trucks. After nickle and diming a 1977 Z-28 Camaro to death, I picked up at 1978 K5 Blazer and seemed to never stop replacing parts or repairing it (mind you this was in 1990). I put 3x more money into parts and repairs than I did into the Blazer. Not sure where these magical perfect running $2,500 used pickups or SUV's are but I want one. You can't find anything around here for under $8,000 that isn't a rode hard rusty POS dripping oil.
> 
> We don't buy new vehicles, but we always buy late model off-lease vehicles with 10,000-15,000 or so miles and full factory warranties. We always pay cash as we do not do loans. The trick is to find a dealership that needs an infusion of cash and has a good vehicle that has been sitting on the lot for 90+ days. My wife has a pretty new GMC Acadia Denali that we paid $6,500 under book for (clean retail) she searched for over 6 months until she found the right deal. Patience is key.


I would love a 78 blazer! My dad had a 79 that we built. 350 punched to a 355, built 400 turbo trans, cast iron chain drive transfer, fana 60 front and 14 bolt rear with 10inches of lift on 35inch swampers. Cost him about 10grand, built it in 93 ran it very hard till 2003. The only thing we ever had to fix was universals in the drive shaft. But they were designed to be the weakest link because they are the cheapest and easiest to fix. He sold it in 04, i saw it last year with this young guy running it still. Said he hasn't done a thing to it just changed the oil. He didn't believe me when i told him my dad and i built it, so i told him to look under the passenger seat to see that the seat foam was all black and melted. He looked and said how did you know that? I said because i set it on fire welding in floor pans in 93. Personally i like older carbed or throttle body rigs. Fuel injected is for the birds. Too many head aches.


----------



## fteter

Got an 03 Toyota Tundra. Bought it new and paid cash. Still my daily driver 14 years later. Just about to roll over 130,000 miles. Not counting oil, brake pads, and new tires every six years, my only maintenance bills have been changing out the water pump and timing belt at 90,000 miles. My kids keep telling me I should get a new truck, but my wallet really likes this one.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Sentry18 said:


> GMC does not make a Suburban as the ad says. Chevy makes a Suburban. GMC makes a Yukon. I wonder if the headlights on the trailblazer can even produce a beam with that much oxidization.


Ahhhh, I see, says the Blind Man! What I know about different makes/models, and mechanical stuff, you could put in a thimble and have room left over. I buy "used," take it to the shop and say, "figure out whatever may be wrong with it, fix it, and call me when you're done." So far that has worked out pretty well (last 20 years). I recently swapped out my "old" Tahoe for a newer one (2014), and the only thing they could find wrong with it was it needed new brake pads. NEW Tahoe, 2017, woulda run about $35,000 more than I paid for the 2014. (The 2014 has 48,000+ on the odometer.) My "old" one had over 140,000.

I don't know diddley about cars, trucks, SUVs, Mini-this, Maxi-that....I like it, it does the job, I get it, and then stick with that make/model. Love the Tahoe!

Trailblazer headlight cover oxidation? Put new covers on it....lot cheaper than spending thousands more for a "new" vehicle!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Sentry18 said:


> GMC does not make a Suburban as the ad says. Chevy makes a Suburban.


Just looked at the pic again....Grille says GMC. Did they switch, later on? The new ones all say "Chevrolet." His is a 1999. :dunno:


----------



## RedBeard

The 3m headlight restore kits will make your head lights look brand new. All you need is the kit and a drill then fallow the instructions. Done a bunch of them for friends over the years, 3m is the best. And side note a lot of you are spoiled rotten because you don't have rust like we do in new england. Well really Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine.


----------



## tmttactical

RedBeard said:


> The 3m headlight restore kits will make your head lights look brand new. All you need is the kit and a drill then fallow the instructions. Done a bunch of them for friends over the years, 3m is the best. And side note a lot of you are spoiled rotten because you don't have rust like we do in new england. Well really Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine.


We don't have rust because us Lizard folks know to stay away from the white fluffy stuff.


----------



## LastOutlaw

This is my 1976 K5 Blazer at my place in the mountains. I have the roof but almost never run with it on. Even in the winter. I use it to go all over the property here. It is my stump puller, my spray rig, my tool hauler and it was bought to go in and out of my off grid property in the mountains. I bought it for $1000 and had to knock the mud dobber nest out of the transmission vent that was causing it to push fluid out of the dip stick. replaced a couple of tie rod ends and beefed up the frame at the steering box mount.
Added a set of new mudders and a new steering stabilizer. I have $3000 in it now and I love it.

I can fix pretty much anything on it myself. If an EMP occurred most likely it will still run. If not there are only two parts that may need to be replaced. The Distributor and the alternator which I have stored in microwave ovens in my storage as well as a points distributor if need be. 

I also have a 2006 Toyota Tacoma that is paid off and has 247000 miles on it. Best truck I have ever owned and a much better truck than any Chevrolet I have ever owned and there have been a lot. The K5 was bought to cut the wear and tear on the Tacoma going in and out of the mountains.


----------



## RedBeard

LastOutlaw said:


> This is my 1976 K5 Blazer at my place in the mountains. I have the roof but almost never run with it on. Even in the winter. I use it to go all over the property here. It is my stump puller, my spray rig, my tool hauler and it was bought to go in and out of my off grid property in the mountains. I bought it for $1000 and had to knock the mud dobber nest out of the transmission vent that was causing it to push fluid out of the dip stick. replaced a couple of tie rod ends and beefed up the frame at the steering box mount.
> Added a set of new mudders and a new steering stabilizer. I have $3000 in it now and I love it.
> 
> I can fix pretty much anything on it myself. If an EMP occurred most likely it will still run. If not there are only two parts that may need to be replaced. The Distributor and the alternator which I have stored in microwave ovens in my storage as well as a points distributor if need be.
> 
> I also have a 2006 Toyota Tacoma that is paid off and has 247000 miles on it. Best truck I have ever owned and a much better truck than any Chevrolet I have ever owned and there have been a lot. The K5 was bought to cut the wear and tear on the Tacoma going in and out of the mountains.


Want! You ever think about a hei distributor? They are pretty sweet! But microwave? They are emp proof?


----------



## LastOutlaw

RedBeard said:


> Want! You ever think about a hei distributor? They are pretty sweet! But microwave? They are emp proof?


It is running an HEI right now. I have another one and a points distributor as a backup.

Yes, an old microwave makes a great Faraday cage.


----------



## RedBeard

LastOutlaw said:


> It is running an HEI right now. I have another one and a points distributor as a backup.
> 
> Yes, an old microwave makes a great Faraday cage.


Oh nice, id say your covered. No kidding on the cage. I did not know that. Thanks for the info. Got a dead one on hand right now. Was going to put the lead to it but now....



AdmiralD7S said:


> Saying something is "emp proof" is like saying something is "bullet proof" - it's really only resistant. Like in the battle of bullet vs armor, you're hedging your bet that the emp shielding will sufficiently attenuate the emp's power to save your circuitry.


Ah gotcha. Better than a hope and a prayer but could fail.


----------



## Tirediron

Sentry18 said:


> GMC does not make a Suburban as the ad says. Chevy makes a Suburban. GMC makes a Yukon.
> 
> I wonder if the headlights on the trailblazer can even produce a beam with that much oxidization.


Actually Sentry (at least in Canada) the GMCs were suburbans until the 2000ish body style change, then they became Yukon XLs, my mistake for calling it a Yukon.


----------



## Tirediron

LastOutlaw said:


> It is running an HEI right now. I have another one and a points distributor as a backup.
> 
> Yes, an old microwave makes a great Faraday cage.


As long as you cut the power cord off, at least in theory


----------



## Flight1630

tmttactical said:


> We don't have rust because us Lizard folks know to stay away from the white fluffy stuff.


It's not snow that's the problem. It's the liquid salt that eats metals.


----------



## terri9630

Flight1630 said:


> It's not snow that's the problem. It's the liquid salt that eats metals.


But without the snow and ice you don't have a need for the salt.


----------



## Flight1630

terri9630 said:


> But without the snow and ice you don't have a need for the salt.


We're is the fun in that lol


----------



## BillS

There's a limit to how old you can go and not have serious problems with a vehicle that sat for a long time. Or it has 300,000 miles on it and everything is worn out.

The last good old vehicle we got was a 1995 Buick Century with 55,000 miles on it that we bought in 2010 when it was 15 years old. The next 3 cars we got were all older than that and they were all money pits.

My wife and I now drive late model Buicks. We love our cars. They weren't cheap but we're not dropping $2000 a year in repairs either.


----------



## terri9630

$2,000 a year in repairs, $6,000 a year in pmts. Either way your out $$$. My truck has been paid off for 10 years and all I've had to do is replace a few parts. Fuel pump, blinker relay switch, starter, and maintenance items. It has a few quirks but so do I.


----------



## Tirediron

just to cover the pitfalls of a new under warranty vehicle, My nephew bought a 2012 Ram 3500 in 2013, nice truck except the transfer case sometimes wouldn't shift. Warranty fixed that, then he had what appeared to be clutch problems (not driver caused, he knows what he is doing) the clutch intermittently wouldn't disengage. while he was waiting for an appointment, is "fixed" its self. worked good for 40000 km or so then it started slipping.
Took it to the dealer, they couldn't get parts for 3 months. He took it to a reputable shop who were able to get a clutch from Napa right away, shop removes clutch, not really the clutch, but a failed flywheel (dual mass crap so that people who don't know how to operate a clutch have an easier time) And get this the clutch is identical to the one from Napa, same one Dodge couldn't get for 3 months (same brand and part number) So he approached the dodge dealer about reimbursement. "No we can't do that we didn't do the work" You couldn't get the part for 3 months. "Well I will see what we can do" Nothing, except lose a customer. 
So new isn't always the way to go either.


----------



## Sentry18

I can deal with a $2,000 repair, a $5,000 car or a $50,000 car as long I am also not giving the bank 5% interest and fees on top of it. My wife's new car was around $30k but we paid cash and a large portion of that cash was returns on our investments. It was the first vehicle she bought since 2003. Of course we are both fortunate to have work vehicles provided to us by our employers which greatly reduces wear and tear on the family truckster.


----------



## tmttactical

Flight1630 said:


> It's not snow that's the problem. It's the liquid salt that eats metals.


No snow --- No liquid salt.


----------



## Tirediron

People are funny about repair costs, tires cost the same for a $1500.00 beater, as they do for a new one (same tire), nobody bats an eye, but have to re bearing the differential for say $850.00, holy crap, even though unless the ride is a really clapped out junker the cost per mile is way cheaper than depreciation.
current vehicles last pretty well, but when the wiring ages out they will not be as easily repaired as Lastoutlaw's K5, and trouble shooting electronics wiring can be a pain,


----------



## RedBeard

Flight1630 said:


> It's not snow that's the problem. It's the liquid salt that eats metals.


We only use the liquid on our exit ramps and on ramps to the interstate. All other roads get the straight granular salt. Eats rigs up in under 10 years. Heck you can go to the dealerships here and brand new rigs with zero miles already have rust.


----------



## RedBeard

I just sold this truck last year. 1979 chevy luv mini one ton. Yes mini one ton hauled 1900lbs no problem. 250,000 miles on it when i sold it. 6 years ago when i bought it it had 150000. Only things i did to it was right off the bat i changed the dizzy to hei. I put 2 sets of breaks and tires on it. I really don't know what some of you are talking about with cut off dates and milage cut off. If a rig is good its good if its crap its crap. High maintenance bills? Buying newer? I guess we don't have the same problems. Im just happy when the frames don't fall apart from rust. A buddy has a 95 Toyota pickup that he bought new in 95. 300000 miles. Still will lay wheel and has never had to do a major repair. I only buy used. I've got some that dont make it 1000 miles and others I've put over 100000 on. All depends on what you buy. I go for old chevy trucks and old Toyotas because time and time again i see them out lasting this new plastic garbage rigs.


----------



## Flight1630

tmttactical said:


> No snow --- No liquid salt.


Well were is your sense of adventure lol


----------



## bigg777

I have never owned a new car or truck. Most of my vehicles have been bought with roughly 100K miles on them, that's when they are just getting broken in.

There is a financial literacy site called 360financialliteracy.org run by the American Institute of CPAs. Many years ago, I read an article on there titled "The Main Reasons You're not Wealthy" or something very close to that, and their 1st point was that new cars are very expensive and not worth the expenses for the majority of people.

They reminded me that I didn't need to own the whole life of a car/truck, I only needed to own it for the portion of it's life that made sense for me. Don't get caught up emotionally with an inanimate object like a vehicle. Buy what works for you, within your budget and jettison it before it becomes a major waste of your time and money.

They are making nicer ones than the one you own right now and in a couple of years, you can own one of those at a very reasonable price.


BTW - 360financialliteracy.org = great site


----------



## tmttactical

Flight1630 said:


> Well were is your sense of adventure lol


Dealing with those no legged reptiles or the two legged one's.


----------



## Oomingmak

We live where you absolutely have to have a 4x4 or there are many times during the year when you are not going anywhere. 

That said, we have two 4x4's. Both are 1997 models. Our Suburban 2500 we picked up for $6K with 30,000 miles on it. A new one here with similar options would be about $70K. I expect to get another 4 or 5 years out of it and along the way we watch continuously for low mileage old vehicles. They are out there if you look.

Vehicles are nothing but a big hole to throw money into. If I am going to spend $70K on something it sure as heck will not be a vehicle. 

We also do not believe in financing and loans. We have not taken a loan out now in about 15 years. We save and pay cash. No payments and an old vehicle in great condition that does the job is our preference. I can take the money we save from buying two new or near new vehicles and buy more land........something that is of value and produces something for us.


----------



## Flight1630

tmttactical said:


> Dealing with those no legged reptiles or the two legged one's.


oh ya, ill get you with a snow ball lol


----------



## tmttactical

Flight1630 said:


> oh ya, ill get you with a snow ball lol


Wish you luck with that. By the time you wind up to throw it, it will just be a puddle. 115F a day or two ago. Besides you will melt down first. Snowmen don't last long in Southern Arizona. Your refrigerated truck is just going to help hold your liquid remains. :rofl:


----------



## terri9630

tmttactical said:


> Wish you luck with that. By the time you wind up to throw it, it will just be a puddle. 115F a day or two ago. Besides you will melt down first. Snowmen don't last long in Southern Arizona. Your refrigerated truck is just going to help hold your liquid remains. :rofl:


I'd love to get hit with a snow ball right about now. Even the cold water isn't cold anymore.


----------



## BillS

For a long time we just didn't have the money for better vehicles. And what you could get for $3000 just got worse and worse. 

Last fall we picked up a 2001 Buick Century with 53,000 miles on it for $3500 or so. The head gasket went. By the time I realized antifreeze was getting into the engine it was shot at 59,000 miles. We also bought a 2002 Buick Century with less than 40,000 miles. The guy didn't call me back right away. I didn't get to see the car until a Saturday afternoon so there was no place to take it to have it checked over. He claimed somebody else was looking at it later. We bought it. Had some problems with it. Took it to our mechanic. The frame was so badly rusted that it really couldn't be fixed.

We got some pre-inheritance money from my dad. There was enough for us to each get $15,000 vehicles. I went to some car sites and found a 2011 Buick Lucerne with a little less than 20,000 miles on it. It was about 150 miles away. I drove my 1996 Olds Cutlass Ciera with 69,000 miles on it. There was so much wrong with it that they junked it. The Lucerne was HALF the cost of the vehicle when it was new.


----------



## DKRinAK

Fun thread.

I picked up a 1992 Ford F-350 "Heavy duty" (1 ton rated axles) crew cab with a Cleveland 351. Had 92K on the odometer when I got it. The kid I bought it from drove it up from south of Tucson - no rust anywhere.

ETA - I paid $2100 for the truck.

Paid to have the bed lined and heavy undercoating. Oh, and had to buy a spare tire and lug wrench. Drove it for 5 years, pulled my tow behind, and later a 5th wheel. No problems of any kind - at all.

After 5 years, sold it for $800 more than I paid for it.

Yes, you can find older trucks that work great.....and don't cost and arm and a leg..


----------



## phideaux

My 12 year old truck/toy...
Havent HAD TO spend a dime on it ,( except new batteries) 
Bought it a year ago, with 218,000 miles on it.
Like new in and out, and runs like new.

2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Heavy Duty Laramie 4X4, Cummins Diesel.

































Jim


----------



## Flight1630

My next new car and taking a drive with my buddy the lizzard


----------



## tmttactical

Flight1630 said:


> My next new car and taking a drive with my buddy the lizzard


Sounds good as long as we only follow the Southern routes.


----------



## crabapple

I have a Nissan pick-up truck, 1995 2 door standard, paid $400.00.
I just bought a 2005 Nissan frontier crew cab.
I am trying to get a pic.

Not working.


----------



## Tirediron

I just hauled another load of water to the young cattle, with our 1965 GMC dualwheel "1"ton.


----------



## crabapple

ZoomZoom said:


> Having just bought a new truck, I can assure you that $40-50K doesn't get you a "loaded" truck. I bought a crew-cab, 4WD but in a lower trim level and its sticker was pushing $50K. High trim levels push you into the $60K (or $70K for a 3/4-ton).
> 
> Insurance isn't bad. It's about $300 more than the 12-year-old truck that I traded in.
> 
> What's the $5K for "bugs"? That's what warranty takes care of.
> 
> Don't know where you live but around here, a $2500 truck has NOT been fixed up, it does NOT run perfect and may NOT get you from point "A" to point "B" with any reliability.
> 
> Although there wasn't even a door ding on my old truck, at 12-years-old, it was about to need some costly maintenance. Mainly, all new brake lines and new suspension components. I traded it in for $15K (I only paid $25K for it new, 12 years ago). $10K depreciation for 12 years is only about $70 per month. _There was some minor maintenance and a set of new tires to add to the cost of ownership._
> 
> My preps are stacked high and deep. Having recently retired I have all the time I need for gardening, firewood and such. I'm only 53 so I thought I'd get one more truck in my lifetime. Didn't really want to reach 65 driving a 20+ year old truck so I just bought a new one. Although it's a similar trim level, it's light years ahead of my old truck in terms of amenities, ride quality, comfort...


This was my plan too. I should retire at 60 & was going to buy a new truck for around $30-$40,000.00.
I bought a 2005 Nissan Frontier crew cab for under $7000.000, had it 4 days & so far it runs great. I filled it up with premium gasoline, because it has set on a lot between test drive, to flush the tank & fuel system.
All the trucks on line were over $6,999.00 to $25,000.00 for used trucks.
New $33,000.00!
I have the money to get the New one with top trim, but I want to build a bigger shop & pay off a few loans, instead of buying a new truck.
So I will for go the new one.
In a moment of weakness,I did buy a new car for my sweetheart, but only once, so I have earned my man card back.


----------



## terri9630

tmttactical said:


> Sounds good as long as we only follow the Southern routes.


This time of year I'd take the northern routes. The southern routes will burn your feet off.


----------



## AGK67

I drive an old Mitsubishi SUV montero.
A model produced in Japan for the USA and Canada in 1995.
Now the mileage is 200,000.
The purchase price in 2003 was 10 thousand dollars.
Insurance costs $ 117 per year
I repair from a private craftsman, but not on a service, usually no more than 200 dollars a year, otherwise I would sell it.
----------------------
The car is used year-round for a trip outside the city to a dacha (country house) and to the forest, as well as for transportation of building materials.


----------



## Pessimistic2

AGK67 said:


> I drive an old Mitsubishi SUV montero.
> A model produced in Japan for the USA and Canada in 1995.
> Now the mileage is 200,000.
> The purchase price in 2003 was 10 thousand dollars.
> Insurance costs $ 117 per year
> I repair from a private craftsman, but not on a service, usually no more than 200 dollars a year, otherwise I would sell it.
> ----------------------
> The car is used year-round for a trip outside the city to a dacha (country house) and to the forest, as well as for transportation of building materials.


Howdy from Alabama, USA!! Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Well I generally agree with used, today I bought a brand spanking, still in the plastic Subaru. Why? We traded in a 2008 Ford Escape that had 223000 miles on it and was eating oil, well I put a band aid on it so it isn't now, got a 83 f100 with 120000, an 04 Scion with 165000 and a 2002 f350 power stroke with 201000 miles. We bought a business 2 years ago, drive over 2 mountains, 80 miles a day and have a 3 month old. I have more on my plate to work on than I have time to do and my wife has to get to work, rain, sleet, snow, ice, or break down. Yes it was expensive but the comfort in knowing we (she) can get to work for the next few 5 years was worth it this time.


----------



## RedBeard

sgtusmc98 said:


> Well I generally agree with used, today I bought a brand spanking, still in the plastic Subaru. Why? We traded in a 2008 Ford Escape that had 223000 miles on it and was eating oil, well I put a band aid on it so it isn't now, got a 83 f100 with 120000, an 04 Scion with 165000 and a 2002 f350 power stroke with 201000 miles. We bought a business 2 years ago, drive over 2 mountains, 80 miles a day and have a 3 month old. I have more on my plate to work on than I have time to do and my wife has to get to work, rain, sleet, snow, ice, or break down. Yes it was expensive but the comfort in knowing we (she) can get to work for the next few 5 years was worth it this time.


Ya once you have a kid you want the wife and kid in a nice ride!


----------

